# ca18det question



## cave (Sep 17, 2004)

hi guys can some1 tell me why that when i accelerate in 1st and 2nd gear my car comes into boost and does not maintain it (looses power) but in 3rd it holds the boost. is it that the turbo is too small t25? is this a usual problem in the 200sx? also what is the boost on a std ca18det? and what is the max that you can boost the std t25 without an external wastegate?
thanx guys

1991 200sx
ca18det
frontmount intercooler
turbo smart bov
3" zorst


----------



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

cave said:


> hi guys can some1 tell me why that when i accelerate in 1st and 2nd gear my car comes into boost and does not maintain it (looses power) but in 3rd it holds the boost. is it that the turbo is too small t25? is this a usual problem in the 200sx? also what is the boost on a std ca18det? and what is the max that you can boost the std t25 without an external wastegate?
> thanx guys
> 
> 1991 200sx
> ...


I have the same question, did u know now¿

I think that it is cos the t25 isnt a great thing....


----------

